# My snake/gecko pics



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Not posted pics in a while... Here's some shots of my reps that I've taken in the last year 

Jack



























Amy


















Speedy



























Benny


















JD 








(I find this one realllly eerie)

Cleo the geckos been dodging the camera but when the weather warms up she's having a new pic taken too!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Very nice pics


----------



## kittykatkris (May 24, 2011)

I love the pictures I wish i could get my snake to sit still for closeup but he just gets intrigued with camera haha x


----------



## fizavi (May 8, 2011)

nice pics. got yourself a good camera there.


----------



## Kelfezond (Jul 10, 2011)

That last picture is amazing, they're all good but the last one is really something special


----------



## DiscoRia (Jul 29, 2011)

They are all beautiful pictures and you have some gorgeous reptiles too. 

The pics of your leopard geckos makes me miss mine! Beautiful!


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

wow awesome pictures! what camera and lens did you use for them ?


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

lozza84 said:


> wow awesome pictures! what camera and lens did you use for them ?


For these shots I used a Canon 450D with 60mm lens


----------

